# They're taking over!!!!



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

The wife and I haven't let the dogs on the bed or couches for some time, but I admit with the passing of Spike (RIP), we have gotten a little lax when it comes to that. Man, call them up one time and it's game over!!! LOL!!!










Duke









Smudge









Athena









Cleveland on my pillow!









Cleveland and Duke. Kind of hard to tell but Duke was laying on Cleveland. Went to take the pic and Cleveland looked at me like, "You better not tell no one about this!" LOL!!! Oh, and that's my son, Sebastian in there as well.









And last but certainly not least, Sky, laying on Spike's blanket. There almost every night since Spike passed.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!!! I love it! I wish I could have lotsa doggies!!! They are sooo cute great pics!!! Thanks for sharing the cuteness!!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

I love sleeping babies!! good thing you have a big bed! lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that's a bed that I could get some sleep in, seriously. My bed is so empty without my pups Sky showing some devotion to Spike (RIP), awesome but sad too.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Now that's a bed that I could get some sleep in, seriously. My bed is so empty without my pups Sky showing some devotion to Spike (RIP), awesome but sad too.


Yeah, she just hasn't been the same.  Food still excites her a little but she doesn't give me the belly as much anymore. Used to be as soon as you made eye contact she was on her back. Now she just lays there. Good thing is she still comes to greet me when I get home.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

hahahaha..........they look relaxed


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cute Pics......  I know it's ruff for you right now with spikes passing. Poor sky poor you :*(


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

awesome pics bro...thanks for sharing...those dogs are about as relaxed as could be huh


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pics! I'd say you have been relocated to the floor.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Your old lady is gonna kill you. haha


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

That is so cute!!! It breaks my heart for poor Sky, reminds me of "Where the red fern grows" How longe were Sky and Spike together?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> That is so cute!!! It breaks my heart for poor Sky, reminds me of "Where the red fern grows" How longe were Sky and Spike together?


12 years.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> 12 years.


wow that is a long time, she is greiving so bad, awww I just want to hug her :hug:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww that is so heartbreaking to see sky like that. Marley did the same thing after Mack Truck passes. I was so sad I think he knew Mack was hurting and sick cause he would just cuddle him and stay right by his side. They had been around each other since they were pups but only lived together for 2 years. In that 2 years they created a great bond that lasted. This pic was taken a day or so before Mack was PTS Marley never left his side. They had their own beds but Marley stayed with Mack.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like you need to buy a new bed  Sorry for you and your pup and family


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww! Look at all the sweet babies.
Awesome pictures!



My thoughts && prayers are with you and your family.
I can't imagine how hard it is.




Not to mention I currrently have 5 dogs.
All around the same age. 


3 Chihuahuas

Lucy made 1 in August
Bella will be 3 in February
and Rocko makes 3 in November

2 American Pit Bull Terrier
Molly will be one in November

Annie who is 11 weeks

Which probably means they will all go around the same time.
I hate to think about it.

But it's reality.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Awww! Look at all the sweet babies.
> Awesome pictures!
> 
> My thoughts && prayers are with you and your family.
> ...


that's my problem with havening everyone around the same time, i am pretty evenly spread right now

Tika 6yr
lucy3yr
toboe 2yr
cheza 5mo

bleh don't wanna think about it, but watch Tika outlive them all lol


----------

